
California Enacts Law Requiring IMDB to Remove Actor Ages on Request - danso
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/california-enacts-law-requiring-imdb-remove-actor-ages-230905092.html
======
byoung2
And how does California have jurisdiction to regulate content on sites with
global reach? Certainly sites hosted outside of California could not be forced
to comply.

~~~
pm24601
That may not be a problem. The article states that other services are not
subject to the lay -- but are not regarded as a problem.

Sounds like the proponents know this and are willing to accept a imperfect
solution

